# Saddle.. WTB, Selle Italia, Selle SMP ???



## lunyk (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi friends, I need a new saddle and I hesitate between three different brands, did you have any feedback on this saddle or could you recommand me other please.

WTB Pure-V
Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow
Selle SMP TRK

Personaly I found the C2 looks really awesome and the Pure-V looks nice also, don't find the TRK really beautiful but a lot a people tell my it's very comfortable so that's why I put these one in my choose.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

For saddles, I really like Vader. They make knock offs of high end saddles, so the luxury/durability aren't there, but for $11 shipped, you can't go wrong. Buy a few different types and pick the one you like best, then buy the real deal saddle. That way you're not wasting $100+ on a saddle you don't like.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, saddles are one of the most subjective pieces of cycling gear. What works for others may not work for you. Sometimes you just have to go with trial and error, which can be expensive. I've got a box full of saddles that didn't work. That said, some shops do have testers you can try out...I think most Specialized shops do. Good luck.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

I have both a Pure-V and a C2. Very different saddles. The Pure-V is flat, cushy and wide, the C2 is rounded, much less padding and more narrow. With the Pure-V you feel like you are sitting on top of the seat like a regular chair, while the C2 fits more anatomically, not like a wedge but you don't feel like you are sitting only on your sit-bones. I like both, but I generally get along well with most decent saddles.


----------



## lunyk (Sep 10, 2014)

Normaly I prefer small saddle because I'm really small so I normally feel pain in my little butt on big saddle loll. And some times for me too much padding equal less confort, I'm only 140pounds so I don't really need a lot of padding. I think I will give a try to the Selle Italia C2 in red, they look so nice.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

lunyk said:


> a lot a people tell my it's very comfortable so that's why I put these one in my choose.


Saddles are probably the last MTB-related item that I'd buy based on other people's feedback on comfort. It's like choosing your eyeglass prescription based on what helps your friend see well. I agree with ltspd1.


----------



## lunyk (Sep 10, 2014)

I agree with you guys, so will try one and if I don't like it will simply buy another one. Hope I will not have to spend 500$ in saddles before I've found to good one for my butt loll


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Save the coin, try one of these knock offs. ~$11 shipped. Don't spend hundreds to find the right saddle...buy 5 or 6 of these, figure out which one you like and which high end model it mimmicks, then buy that one. Spend the rest of the money on beer.

VD-103
VD-102
 VD-104
VD-108
VD-107
VD-106
VD-1213

These were just from a quick eBay search...not all the models are included.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Go to a Specialized dealer. Tell them what kind of riding you'll be doing. Get what they tell you. Come back and thank me. I have them on my MTB and roadie and only the roadie is a Specialized.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Unlike a "cheap set of speakers" you do not necessarily get more mileage from a cheap saddle. You will also find that good saddles wear out over time. Try lots of saddles and when you settle on one, check to see if it's returnable after being ridden for a while. You'll know in 30 days whether the fit is right. Finally, you'll change over time too so don't discount that you may not fit the same saddle this time as you did last time. I'm just swapping my WTB Race Vs for SQlabs because I'm sitting on them differently and the WTBs just aren't wide enough for proper support.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Forster said:


> Unlike a "cheap set of speakers" you do not necessarily get more mileage from a cheap saddle. You will also find that good saddles wear out over time. .


Agreed. I didn't want to spend hundreds, so I tried a Vader. Started with the VD-104 mainly because of this vid:




And thought, hey, if I like it, I'll get the Selle. The saddle edge ripped on the first ride, but for $11, who gives a ****? It won't last long, but it fits and it's cheap. Figure I'll have to go through about 9 of them before getting through my first name brand model. And when I outgrow one or change my sitting/riding style, I can get one of the other models. 
TL;DR I'm cheap.


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Save the coin, try one of these knock offs. ~$11 shipped. Don't spend hundreds to find the right saddle...buy 5 or 6 of these, figure out which one you like and which high end model it mimmicks, then buy that one. Spend the rest of the money on beer.
> 
> VD-103
> VD-102
> ...


Not being a saddle guru, can someone map the Vader saddle to its equivalent shape name brand saddle? I know many saddles have reputations and for 10 bucks it would be easy to try out


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I only know the vd-104 is the selle italia because of the comparison vid. Start there I guess?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

If you have wider sit bones look at the Selle SMP Avant...like others said try some demo's from local shops if you can. Some places even ship out demo's like these guys Saddles & Posts


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I picked up a VD-104 and it's proving to be quite comfortable. It's not the highest quality and it squeaks. But it's more comfortable than any other seat I have. Pretty happy for $8 or $9, whatever it was. Maybe it'll lead me to the Selle equivalent.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I got the same one...mine ripped on the first use, but has been great since. WAY more comfy than my stock Giant POS...and for $11 shipped, you can't beat it.


----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

I ride an Avenier 200 Mountain. It's not a name brand, but really good seat for only $25. Light, clean looking, durable, and most importantly comfortable. I had a 100 series on my Walmart bike before I got into real MTB, I was very impressed it so I bought the 200.

Coincidentally, I tried a $35 WTB seat before my 200. I has tons of great reviews, but I didn't like it. Heavier, looked bulky and weighed more.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

FWIW, I find the Selle SMP saddles to be quite comfortable. I weigh 195-200#, and favor the company's Avant and Plus models. I've also had good luck with WTB's Pure-V saddle.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

You really need to select for comfort, I like the WTB Speed V but YMMV.


----------

